

What do you want from Windows 8? - carusen
http://4sysops.com/archives/the-windows-8-poll/

======
olefoo
A distinct lack of backwards compatibility with broken old versions of Windows
and a strong forward looking compatibility with web standards and modern
character encodings.

------
younata
unix.

but, that won't happen, so I'll stick with my bsd.

edit: or linux, or hp-ux, whatever floats your boat.

------
jameskilton
I want the focus on developers that Ballmer has been yelling about for 20
years but has been completely incapable of implementing.

~~~
d2viant
Why do you say they're incapable of that focus? Visual Studio is a great IDE.

------
mahmud
Windows 98 UI compatibility. It's my preferred look and feel; I use "Redmond"
themes even under X.

------
zephjc
For MS to keep whittling away the needless UI complexity and preferences bloat

------
makecheck
For the entire product line to be axed, for the good of the world. :)

------
spcmnspff
Virtual desktops is the big one for me. I like being able to categorise my
windows eg. one for programming, another for other work, another for leisure
and multimedia etc etc.

------
elmindreda
A UI designed by a sane person, instead of the current soup of ancient
dialogs, web-like dialogs and shiny dialogs with oddly sized buttons in random
places.

------
zackola
Fully POSIX compliant shell.

------
robertg
The same percentage of improvement as there was from vista to 7

